# Upgrading CAAD 10 to Ultegra Di2?



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Thinking about upgrading my CAAD 10 to Ultegra Di2 and I was wondering if anyone else has done this yet. If you have, how do you like it and were there any unexpected issues with the upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a CAAD10 with Ultegra Di2.

I bought the frame & fork on eBay and did a custom build from scratch. The frame is the black anodised one with black detailing, I think it's the 2012 Dura-Ace frame.

I'm really pleased with it, it all works perfectly. The only 'issue' is that the self-adhesive wire holders don't stick very well to the anodised finish. Might upgrade to some better glue in due course.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

I've thought about it, but I'm nowhere near fast/strong enough to benefit from Ui2 / Di2.

Already have Ultegra on my bike, so all I'd need is the Upgrade Kit, but I'm going to get some deep wheels way before I'll get electronic shifting.


----------

